# Michigan trails



## Guest (Jan 18, 2001)

Where can someone find out what trails are available to ride 4 wheelers on ?


Thanks in Advance 


gare


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 01-19-2001).]


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

gare:

Try this link to the MI DNR website.
http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SubIndex.asp?LinkID=80&sec=recr it lists the trails, requirements, ordering maps, etc. Many trails are closed during snomobile season because of trail grooming.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Many counties and townships in the UP have opened their roads to ATVs, just like sleds. Our township, and several townships surrounding ours, have opened all non state and federal roads to ATV usage on the extreme right of way.

We sponsored a poker run last summer and will run at least one more this summer. Maybe two. We had a 200 mile loop and everybody had a ball.

We are pushing ATV riding hard from our hotel and had several groups up last summer. Riders can hit the casinos, Lake Superior area, and the Tahquamenon Falls.

If you would like any more info, give me a shout and I will answer any questions that I can.

Happy riding.

Rich
Tahquamenon Outfitters
Tahquamenon Hotel
Hulbert, MI


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

TQO,
I thought about coming up last summer,but 200 miles sounded kind of long for a poker run. How long did it take the average rider to complete. When we go on rides we like to take in the senary, and not travel WFO to be someplace on time. 

sportsman 

------------------


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Some guys actually started on Friday and rode a little but you didn't need to hit all the places to get the cards. A lot of guys didn't make it to Brimley which knocked off about 70 miles of straight railroad grade.

Everybody had a great time and it will be better next year. It will be open for 2 days next time so that nobody has to rush.

The winner took home about $600. We donated about $200 to the trail system.

If you are interested this year, there are enough areas within a 25 mile radius for you to get enough cards to compete.

Hope to see you this summer. For right now, pray for snow.

Rich
Tahquamenon Hotel and Outfitters
Hulbert, MI


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

Dnr offices are supposed to have maps, hopefully they are more detailed than the ones on their website....also check out atv connection.com for trail listings....I just bought an atv, got a brochure at the dealer from the dnr about ordering up to 4 maps for no cost...just a self-addressed stamped envelope...


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Rich, 

Thanks for the info, 25 mi. sounds better. I think we could make a good day or weekend out of that. Hope to see ya this summer.

JIM

------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Rich: Do you have camping facilities available? For instance i have people here that have a interest in things like that . Do you happen to have any dates for the year 2001 ? To ride up there i understand we need Michigan registrations and helmets. So is there a way that you know of that we can apply for registrations in the mail ? 

BTW i am refering to 4 wheelers and not snow machines

I asked a lot of questions but sure thanks you for all THE INFORMATION ? 


gare 

[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 01-24-2001).]


----------



## Bill Ciliberti (Jan 29, 2001)

The best way I found to get LEGAL trail riding info for Michigan is to join the CCC.The Cycle Conservation Club charges 30$ a yr for membership and you will receive a booklet on EVERY LEGAL trail in Michigan.

Call 517 569-9999 and ask them to send you an application form.

Another newly formed [Jan 2000] is MATVA.The Mich All Terrain Vehicle Assoc is currenty around 70 members and is GROWING bigger every wk,give Richard Ronduea [President] a call at 313-562-6130
Bill 

------------------
If you want to come in second ''FOLLOW ME''


----------



## ecorman1 (Jan 31, 2001)

High Rich. Remember me! We talked several times... Anyway, I won second place at the poker run. Our group, Bill C., Berry and five others, started out on Friday afternoon, making some of the rounds. Actually, the guy that won first prize didn't get there 'til Saturday and his group of eight, skipped Bitely (or what ever the name). My point is, we got all of the sites, Friday and Saturday. They didn't but still won first place. I spent all my winnings on the chicken coop, across the street (road?) from the motel. Was a great time... Looking forward to this years. Rich, see if you can get some tv's in the rooms. Some of us like those things...
Chuck 

[This message has been edited by ecorman1 (edited 02-02-2001).]

[This message has been edited by ecorman1 (edited 02-02-2001).]

[This message has been edited by ecorman1 (edited 02-02-2001).]


----------

